# Older Graco 395 problem, need assistance.



## Lewdacts (Sep 10, 2012)

Hello there folks, registered just a few minutes ago and we have a big problem going.

First off: I would like to preface with the fact that this older 395 has been beat to hell by the owner. My buddy and I just happen to be the ones that have to deal with it.

Anywho, the other night we're working, spraying is going fine and dandy. Out of nowhere the pump can't keep up with us at full pressure. 

We're running three 50' extension cords so the first thought is, "Well it's not getting adequate power. We found another plug in, NO extension necessary, but having the same problem.

So we assume the ball is stuck, take the intake off clean it out, bleed the hose, but now it's not building pressure whatsoever. At about 3/4s to full pressure it just keeps pumping, but nothing is coming out of the gun.

We say screw it, roll the rest. Take it home, packings have big gouges in them. 
We replaced those. Still not working properly. It bleeds properly (prime, I guess is the correct term) But nothing out the gun.

Any ideas? I would like to work tomorrow...


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Could be a few things. Piston and or cylinder is worn out too, or the packings are installed backwards (which isn't hard to do so don't feel bad).


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

I had the same problem not too long ago. I don't know much about the spray machines other than how to turn it on and use it, and clean it out and store it.

I don't use my 395 all that often, and because of this the guy who fixes it for me says sometimes it siezes up inside. He took it apart for me and got a few things unstuck and it works like new again. 

I know this isn't much help, but maybe peace of mind knowing it might not be aything serious.


----------



## Sustainable in OR. (Dec 30, 2010)

*395 Problems*

Has the pressure transducer been checked ?

Mine would continue to prime and not build pressure to allow spraying. 
My machine was found too have a leaking transducer after a trip though the service shop. 

Would now & then just not build pressure and act like it was trying to prime but would not stop priming.
Would pick up paint for a minute or two then go back into the prime mode. Would prime & pass water OK and make you think it was only a clog and that you just cleared the clog. 

Then this craziness just repeated it's self again & again!

Hope this might help.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

Andy (NCPaint) is right if your packings are torn up that bad chances are the cylinder or piston is junk. hold the piston up to a light and look inside it should be smooth and the same with the piston rod. if either one is worn or pressure cut they need to be replaced


----------

